
Do AI/automation threaten you? - elocinstr8t
With automation becoming more and more prevalent these days, some people fear about automation and AI replacing us. I guess in this sense developers are safe but does it threaten you? Why or why not?
======
oldandtired
There are many "jobs" or tasks that can be automated away as they are tedium
nonsense tasks that interfere with the work people are doing or trying to do.

I have spent much time in the last few decades automating such tasks out of
existence. Many times at the behest of those who were doing these tasks so
that they could get back to doing their real jobs.

From my perspective, the problem that arises is where "management" are sold an
idea that automation can do more than it really can.

As far as AI is concerned, this has been very much hyped up and exaggerated
over the decades. What we have today is far less than the "promise" of the
technology from way back in the sixties and seventies. Certain kinds of tasks
currently being done by human intelligence could be replaced by the highly
primitive AI technologies available to us. But one would hope that these
systems would be reviewed continuously by human intelligence. Otherwise, we
can expect disaster to occur on a regular basis as these system fail due to
all sorts of "buggy" software and hardware and unforeseen error conditions.

------
lle-bout
AI is mostly designed as an aid to the human and not the reverse.

~~~
elocinstr8t
I agree, but in other industries, there are people that say that AI will be
replacing humans in the near future. At least I think they mean when AI
becomes smarter. Somehow, I'm not we'll see an AGI or ASI in our lifetime. One
that is capable of "replacing" human labor completely.

~~~
lle-bout
We're technologically very far from that.

